# Additional heating in Kitchen.



## tooltime (Sep 13, 2006)

It was pretty darn cold in my kitchen last year. My kitchen has one small heating duct., 4x9 as a guess. On that wall I plan on hanging some 12" wall cabinets, low-near base cabinet level.  Originally I thought of putting a baseboard heater in, but I am concerned about the heat A) Damaging the cabinets B) the heat just sitting underneath the cabinets.  I then thought of moving the baseboard ot  the other wall.. but thats where the table will be sitting against, and it will be a larger surface area than the cabinets,  though higher, to trap the heat.
Those are the only 2 walls I have to work with. 
Thought of adding another heating duct, or two.. but I haven't much of an idea where to begin planning.


Any thoughts, suggestions, how-tos, linkage and what-not are  greatly appreciated.


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 14, 2006)

I would heat near the table...you really only need heat where you'll be hanging out.  Kitchens used to have so much heat producing activity that they never required much heat, but these days running the microwave for 2 min's doesn't exactly warm the place up  
Good Luck!


----------



## tooltime (Sep 14, 2006)

Well,  that is one of my concerns keeping it near/under the table. I can just picture the heat collecting under there, and us sitting at the table getting uncomfortable because underneath the table would be much warmer than the rest of the room.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Tooltime:
It is customary to place heat ducts under or near heat loss sources; ie windows, doors and such. I really don't understand the cabinets you are using but if they have a toe space, that is a wonderful place for a duct. It will keep the  sink and dishwasher piping warm and prevent freezes. There is a toe space register made (2"X 12") or I used several of the soffit vents that are drilled in. Make a 2" hole and press the vent in; they are directional so that allows dispensing the heat where you want it. If you don't have a toe space, disregard all above.
Glenn


----------



## tooltime (Sep 15, 2006)

While the attached image is not  to scale,  it should give you a decent idea of what I&#8217;m looking at.  The existing  vent (Wall A) Is also  for the Living room. 
The table, will   mostly be against Wall B as generally there are only 3 of us.
The cabinets on Wall A are typical  wall cabinets, 12&#8221; deep but placed near base level.  Exactly  how   far up fromt eh floor,  not determined just yet, btu I may be able to squeeze something under there.

I get the idea your talking about Glenn, but I have never done duct work, so trying to figure out how I am going to tie in a 2&#8221; or so  into the big   duct in the basement ?
I can't say I&#8217;ve seen them, but I bet the big box store would have them.
 Electirc baseboard might be cheaper though. Rats.. I like both ideas.. 


hmmm. Choices, choices, choices


----------



## Kerrylib (Sep 18, 2006)

How extensive of work are you doing?  If you're redoing the floor, have you considered radiant flooring?


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with Kerrylib, radiant floor heat is especially nice under tile.  And that would solve your placement dilemma...


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tooltime:
You will need to go to a HVAC company or a sheet metal specialist. Ask for: 
1. a 6" takeoff (that goes on the top or side of the large duct) 
2. maybe 2 6" ells 
3. some 6" pipe with insulation sleeves  
4. a 6" X 2" X 12" boot 
5. a 2" X 12" floor register.
The electric baseboard would be easier and perhaps cheaper..... in the short run but you already have all the warm air you need; you just need to direct it to a new space. You can do it, We can help.
Glenn


----------



## tooltime (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Kerrylib & bethany14. I would love to do radiant heating, but I am keeping my fingers crossed to remodel  in the next year or 2.. doubling the square footage , and re-locating the kitchen.  If it works out the way I would like, the  entire addition will be on a concrete slab w/ radiant flooring. But at the moment,  just trying to make it look nice,  as cheaply as possible so it will most likely be vinyl tiles or possibly laminate flooring.

Thank you for the detailed info glennjanie! I may still go with the electric baseboard, but I really do like the idea you proposed.


----------



## Kerrylib (Sep 20, 2006)

Tooltime,

I think lots of us are in that boat.  We need a fix on the short term and have grand plans for when we eventually do it the way we want.


----------

